# Selling through this forum....tips please



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello people. I was thinking of selling a grinder through this forum. I realise there is a section on this site where I can do this. How do sellers receive funds? I assume it's PayPal that most people use? I also assume most coffee gear is sent via tracked delivery requiring a signature on arrival? Any tips or advice appreciated.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Pop a description of the item you're selling, add a bit about condition, service history if any, age etc. Add the price you are asking, payment method (PayPal or BACS say), if you're willing to post and the cost of that if you are (most people would suggest insured delivery and advise really good packing depending on what you're selling) and add some pics. All discussion should take place on your thread and the first offer to buy at asking should be honoured. I have probably missed something . . . There are some threads pinned to the top of the for sale threads here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/36-for-sale-or-swap/


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Pop a description of the item you're selling, add a bit about condition, service history if any, age etc. Add the price you are asking, payment method (PayPal or BACS say), if you're willing to post and the cost of that if you are (most people would suggest insured delivery and advise really good packing depending on what you're selling) and add some pics. All discussion should take place on your thread and the first offer to buy at asking should be honoured. I have probably missed something . . . There are some threads pinned to the top of the for sale threads here:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/36-for-sale-or-swap/


 very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

I was just wondering if PayPal was used....and the buyer claims that the item was not received. Do PayPal then compensate the buyer or do I end up out of pocket? I suppose if I have prove that the item was despatched and signed for...then I should be okay.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You would process a claim against your chosen shipping company, hence the need for decent insurance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Joe-H said:


> I was just wondering if PayPal was used....and the buyer claims that the item was not received. Do PayPal then compensate the buyer or do I end up out of pocket? I suppose if I have prove that the item was despatched and signed for...then I should be okay.


 People normally use Paypal F&F, so the claims thing is academic


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

MildredM said:


> You would process a claim against your chosen shipping company, hence the need for decent insurance.


 Thanks again


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> People normally use Paypal F&F, so the claims thing is academic


 Thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Do not use paypal FF just cover fees or add the % makes things far simpler . Because you are not covered for loss  whats a few pound


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

As a potential seller on the forum i think bacs or PayPal ff is most common. As the seller you should insure the delivery as it's not really the fault of the buyer if parcel is not received and understandably the buyer would look too you for a refund i guess. Buying on a forum is partly a matter of trust each party hope the other is trustworthy.

If you really feel concerned go for cash on collection as you might on eBay the buyer is putting a fair bit of trust in you so proceed with caution and be honest in the description and images


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

Border_all said:


> As a potential seller on the forum i think bacs or PayPal ff is most common. As the seller you should insure the delivery as it's not really the fault of the buyer if parcel is not received and understandably the buyer would look too you for a refund i guess. Buying on a forum is partly a matter of trust each party hope the other is trustworthy.
> 
> If you really feel concerned go for cash on collection as you might on eBay the buyer is putting a fair bit of trust in you so proceed with caution and be honest in the description and images


 Thanks


----------

